
Best practices for naming things in your code - awartani
http://lukagabric.com/meaningful-names/
======
andreasgonewild
The only useful heuristic I've come across for naming things is huffman-coding
by frequency and locality. Things that are used more often get shorter names,
and the more public a name is the more space it's allowed to take. I kind of,
sort of have Perl to thank for that insight; as weird as that may sound. In
the end it's about finding the right balance for any piece of code, which
depends on everything and requires experience.

